# BUD SHOOTOUT Practice



## Dalecamino (Feb 16, 2012)

Friday 5:00 PM EST on Speed!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## RonSchmitt (Feb 16, 2012)

*:bananen_smilies051:FINALLY!!*:bananen_smilies047:


----------



## randywa (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe this can help for 24 hours. 
TheOfficialNASCAR's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 16, 2012)

It's about time those guys get back to work!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wish that big money sponsorship hadn't made racing .....boring...


----------



## Alzey (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally Dark Season is over.  
:bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2012)

*I remember....*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just wish that big money sponsorship hadn't made racing .....boring...


 
I can remember when they used masking tape on the head lights and towed the cars to the race, then folded up the tow bar for the the race.

I remember when Marshall Teague and his "Fabulous Hudson Hornet" were the terror of the circuit.  The Hudson sported a straight line 6 with three duces and could whip about anything on the road.

Stock car, meant stock car and in the 50's you could be driving down main street with just about what they were running on the tracks.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 16, 2012)

Even with all the moder changes I still love nascar almost as much as I love Ga. Bulldog football..... go Hendricks teems.......


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 16, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just wish that big money sponsorship hadn't made racing .....boring...


 
Well Roy, that's why I go to the dirt tracks almost every Saturday night during the summer. Them guys race for nothing but pride, and it only costs 5 or 10 bucks to go watch. But that's the luxury of living in the midwest:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 16, 2012)

Ernie, are they getting that Louisville speedway fixed for traffic? I'd like to see some Aerial photos of that.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 16, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just wish that big money sponsorship hadn't made racing .....boring...
> ...


 
Sounds like you remember running shine too.  :tongue::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Hmmm*



IPD_Mr said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 
Well, not in my part of the world (PA) where some folks made their own wine but as far as I know no one made whiskey (well ok - so I did know one old man who had a still, but ya had to go to his place to get it - he didn't deliver).  But .... I do remember that many if not most of the early Stock drivers got their early training speeding over back roads dodging the county sheriff and "revenuers".


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 17, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Ernie, are they getting that Louisville speedway fixed for traffic? I'd like to see some Aerial photos of that.


 
Chuck, they've made it a point to let everyone know they've added 50,000 parking spots. But it's still gonna be f'd up in my opinion, because the interstate hasn't changed. I'm going to it again this year, but i'm going to drive the r.v. up the night before.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 17, 2012)

RV is a good way to go. Get there early, and enjoy the experience. :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 17, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> RV is a good way to go. Get there early, and enjoy the experience. :wink:


 
Then stay late to sober up!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 17, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > RV is a good way to go. Get there early, and enjoy the experience. :wink:
> ...


LOL, that's right...:biggrin: spend another night. The roads SHOULD be cleared.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 17, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 
Running shine in a 62 Chevy Impala with a 409 and Tri power, they came close a couple of times but they never got me!:glasses-cool:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Nice*



shadetree_1 said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 I had a 62 Chevy Impala myself 2 door hardtop.  The only problem with the 409 was keeping the damned thing in tune - It would get out of it's own way when it was tuned....


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 17, 2012)

Since this is a NASCAR thread...

What's the feelings on bringing back the #3 in the Nationwide Series? Austin Dillon, Richard Childress's grandson and 2011 truck champion will be driving it. Sponsored by Advocare. (my company)


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*



G1Pens said:


> Since this is a NASCAR thread...
> 
> What's the feelings on bringing back the #3 in the Nationwide Series? Austin Dillon, Richard Childress's grandson and 2011 truck champion will be driving it. Sponsored by Advocare. (my company)


 
Personally I think #3 in auto racing like #3 in NY Yankee baseball should remain forever retired.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 17, 2012)

I made one load for some of my Kin around '61.  I found real quick that I didn't have the nerve for the work.  I was positive that every man, woman child, dog and cat, maybe even the mailboxes were revenuers.  Good money even by today's standards, but not the right work for a prison coward.  This was drinking shine by the way.  If you did not know the difference, you shouldn't have been drinking any.  This was prime "Golden Pond" product.  Hard to find any better anywhere.  Now Ken and Andy may have their own opinions on the quality of their own local stuff cause they made some fine whiskey also.
Charles


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 17, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> Since this is a NASCAR thread...
> 
> What's the feelings on bringing back the #3 in the Nationwide Series? Austin Dillon, Richard Childress's grandson and 2011 truck champion will be driving it. Sponsored by Advocare. (my company)


I'm all for it. That boy proved himself in trucks, and he should do as well in Nationwide series. The #3 cup car is reserved for Jr. to run some day. I think Dale would approve of both deals. I also think there are a lot of us that would like to see a 3 back on the track, but not with just ANY driver. Dillon is Childress' grandson, and we all know who Jr. is. JMHO


----------



## randywa (Feb 17, 2012)

After watching Austin Dillion in the last 2 or 3 truck races, I think he earned the privilege of a #3 on his ride.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*



ctubbs said:


> I made one load for some of my Kin around '61. I found real quick that I didn't have the nerve for the work. I was positive that every man, woman child, dog and cat, maybe even the mailboxes were revenuers. Good money even by today's standards, but not the right work for a prison coward. This was drinking shine by the way. If you did not know the difference, you shouldn't have been drinking any. This was prime "Golden Pond" product. Hard to find any better anywhere. Now Ken and Andy may have their own opinions on the quality of their own local stuff cause they made some fine whiskey also.
> Charles


 Ya know I've been to Murray, KY - about 1992, came out there on vacation and stayed right on Barkley Lake or Lake Barkley whichever it is not too far from Murray and went in to Murray a couple of times.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 17, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> G1Pens said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is a NASCAR thread...
> ...


 
I actually spoke with Richard Childress back in January and he stated that he had a "conversation" with Jr before doing this. Richard owns the number but he had enough respect to speak to Jr first.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 17, 2012)

So who's gonna win the championship this year? Do y'all think Mr 5 time will make it 6?


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 17, 2012)

Scott.tudhope said:


> So who's gonna win the championship this year? Do y'all think Mr 5 time will make it 6?


 
I think it will be a first time champion this year. 

Tony will be strong again but I don't think he will do two in a row. Maybe last years runner up...Carl Edwards.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 17, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> Scott.tudhope said:
> 
> 
> > So who's gonna win the championship this year? Do y'all think Mr 5 time will make it 6?
> ...





I sure hope it's cousin Carl! He's had a couple really good, close years. He deserves it.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 17, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...


 
My plan is to get there a day early. There will be about 15 of us with 6 r.v.'s. I'll also let all the idots clear out and drive home, probably about 3am or 4am. But if the tequila is flowing, it will be an all-weekender:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 17, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > G1Pens said:
> ...


That's just how classy Richard is. I would love to spend some time with him. Your company picked the right ride. Hope they all do well this season.



Scott.tudhope said:


> So who's gonna win the championship this year? Do y'all think Mr 5 time will make it 6?


WAY to soon for me to answer that one. But, my money's on Jr.



EBorraga said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


Sounds like a good plan Ernie. I know you'll be alright.


----------



## Mike of the North (Feb 17, 2012)

Scott.tudhope said:


> So who's gonna win the championship this year? Do y'all think Mr 5 time will make it 6?



I am pulling for the local boy Brad Keselowski.

Mike


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 17, 2012)

As much as I hate this guy, it's hard for me to pick him, but Kyle Busch is my pick. Hater's are Motivater's!!!


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 17, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> As much as I hate this guy, it's hard for me to pick him, but Kyle Busch is my pick. Hater's are Motivater's!!!




Love him or hate him you gotta admit that Kyle is a great driver and pretty entertaining.


----------



## DSurette (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been a Tony Stewart fan for the past five years.  Hoping for a repeat, but I am quite impressed with Brad Keselowski.  If Tony doesn't do it I'd like to see Brad get it.


----------



## jimmyheikes (Feb 18, 2012)

BRING BACK THE NASCAR OF THE 60s-70s............and yes I remember racing convertibles................today's NASCAR is too big money driven


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 18, 2012)

Another amazing display of driving from the wild thing Kyle Busch!!! 

Tha was an exciting race even though it was only 75 laps. Can't wait till next week!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Man! What a finish! I was pulling for Smoke (who I think may have had the best car tonight), But the Wild Thang slide right by at the exact right time.

This was closer to old NASCAR, where best car of the  race was pitted against best driver of the dayat the checker!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2012)

Joe Gibbs has some REALLY fast cars.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 18, 2012)

While that was a bit of impressive driving, it doesn't change that he is a no class representative of NASCAR.  The year that he smashed the guitar trophy to bits was when I lost any respect for him.  With any luck Patrick will put him into the wall during the 500 next week.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 18, 2012)

Those Hendricks boys were looking pretty go too, till they got hung up of course.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2012)

How long will it take for ALL of the drivers to learn to stay off the left rear bumper?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 18, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> How long will it take for ALL of the drivers to learn to stay off the left rear bumper?


 
How about mid-auguast?  :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

Eight days!!!!!:biggrin:


dalecamino said:


> How long will it take for ALL of the drivers to learn to stay off the left rear bumper?


----------



## randywa (Feb 18, 2012)

If they lost the restrictor plate they might have a hard time getting to the left corner.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 18, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> While that was a bit of impressive driving, it doesn't change that he is a no class representative of NASCAR.  The year that he smashed the guitar trophy to bits was when I lost any respect for him.  With any luck Patrick will put him into the wall during the 500 next week.



++1


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> How long will it take for ALL of the drivers to learn to stay off the left rear bumper?



As long as it takes NASCAR to figure out that without those ^#%!? restricter plates that all the drivers wouldn't be up in a bunch to begin with!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 18, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > While that was a bit of impressive driving, it doesn't change that he is a no class representative of NASCAR. The year that he smashed the guitar trophy to bits was when I lost any respect for him. With any luck Patrick will put him into the wall during the 500 next week.
> ...


 
Patrick can't drive, that's why she went to Nascar.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 19, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> Patrick can't drive, that's why she went to Nascar.


 
And I hope she is aligned with the left edge of Kyles rear bumper the entire race. :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 19, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick can't drive, that's why she went to Nascar.
> ...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 19, 2012)

Well she has become more of a money generating person for Nascar! Like the silly go daddy ads, or the other art/model style adverts for the other products she trying to selling.
I don't follow stick and ball sports nor the whine/cheese racing. Where she was only famous for running over crew people on pit road!

I do know that the other sports are driving mad by the amount of revenue that Nascar generates both on and off the track and with the souvenir sales.

There was a joke a couple years ago Major league baseball was "going to sell space on the uniforms for sponsors, and then have the outfielders run into to walls and burst into flame" to try to get the ratings and revenue up!

The talk about KB all the time to keep everybody, wound up so they hate KB. And it is going to be the same with DP. Like last night they had her commenting on the shoot out like she has driven in any. They are hoping she can bring in the heavy breathing younger crowd(males) and they stay to watch the race.

The biggest reason any of these drivers leave their respective series and countries and come to Nascar is in one word the "MONEY" even the worst driver, has a couple of souvenir trailers, selling merchandise.

A couple of years ago they did a story on it and said that even after expenses were paid the drivers were making multiple millions in profit.

As to the changes, they are trying to put butts in the seats, as last year most venues looked to be more empty than full! 
I love Nascar, but I do lament and missing the good old days. Late 60's,70's and 80's :wink:
Don't want to see any one hurt but if both dropped cranks on pit road each week, I wouldn't mind.
:clown:


----------



## low_48 (Feb 19, 2012)

Money and sales are what this sport is really about, well, really what all professional sports is about. My company sponsors a NASCAR team. We were told years ago, that the sponsorship was really about having a hospitality tent at the race, not about what the car did. Our dealers use the event to bring in the big customers, show them a good time, all the while building customer loyalty.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to hate Kyle Busch also. But after seeing his performance at a race in Texas (the one where he flipped off the official) I realized what a great driver he is. I've also enjoyed watching his temper tantrums on camera. He is definitely entertaining. Although since his recent marriage and his antics from the truck series last year he seems to have calmed down a bit. 

There are several other drivers I would prefer to see do well but all in all I'd admit to being a Kyle Busch fan. I think he's good for the sport and a lot of fun to watch. 

Danica is a whole other story. I'm glad she's only running 10 races rather than an entire season. I agree that she's a cash cow for NASCAR and not a true racer.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm an Open Wheel fan first, then all other forms of racing. I'm glad Danica will not be racing Indy Cars. Now Indy Racing will probably suffer from lack of coverage because she left, but it's nothing new to them. It will be interesting to see how long Nascar uses her for publicity, especially when she becomes a field filler.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tony Stewart never behaved as badly as Kyle Bush currently acts. Yet Stewart had to go to anger managent school to keep his ride. 

IMHO, this "bad boy" routine that NASCAR promotes is ruining the sport and driving away lifelong fans. Somehow, it was quite different for an Allison, Earnhardt, or Petty to "settle" driving disputes after a race's end. Back THEN, as much as today, some drivers just needed an azz beating. This was accomplished and everyone moved on . NOBODY FLIPPED OFF OFFICIALS OR SMASHED TROPHIES!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree Patrick is no Foyt or Earnhardt, but she has to have some talent or she would not be allowed to compete.  There are several drives out of the 50 or so that fit in that category.  As for her commenting last night I thought most of the questions were what are you seeing from a newcomers point of view and what are you learning.  Honestly I don't think Stewart would have brought her on board if she couldn't drive.  Remember you are talking about a team owner that said last year he would run over his own mother to win a race.  

I too was a big open wheel fan, what do you expect, when I was a kid you could hear the cars running from our house on race day.  But the good ole days are gone in indy car, and it was that way even before the split up and forming of IRL.  Local heroes and teams on a shoe-string budget don't exist in today's market.

My favorite driver was Jim Hurtubise.  He was the last person to try to qualify a roadster at Indy.  I don't think he ever thought he could qualify in his last few years, but he did it for the fans.  Here is what makes him a legend.
_In 1964, after suffering serious burns in an accident during the Rex Mays Classic, in Milwaukee, doctors asked Hurtubise how he wanted his hands shaped permanently. "Just make 'em so I can hold a steering wheel," he replied._


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 19, 2012)

Last season Childress gave Busch something for me. I only regret I wasn't there to see it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, I suspect that you are on to something with your analysis of Stewart Haas Racing. Not only would Tony put his mother in the wall to win, I also think he'd fire Grandma if she couldn't keep up with the other tire toters.

I think Stewart must have a reason for having Patrick. I also think that Smoke can get every bit of performance that Patrick has AND THAT he can push her into being a better driver.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

Andy your right Smoke has his reasons for bring her on, first he thinks she has a lot  to learn that he and Neman can and will teach her, second SPONCERSHIP, Go Daddy is picking up the entire bill, which gives them a TEST car on the track for 10 races .


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 19, 2012)

Danica's driving for Jr. too. Isn't she?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 19, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Danica's driving for Jr. too. Isn't she?


 
Yes in the learning league.  :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 19, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Danica's driving for Jr. too. Isn't she?
> ...


 Meanie!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 20, 2012)

I just took a look at Sunday's line-up. Kyle qualified in 28th, outside of row 14. Guess who qualified 30, outside of row 15, right on Kyles left rear bumper. 

Patrick! This may be worth watching.  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 20, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I just took a look at Sunday's line-up. Kyle qualified in 28th, outside of row 14. Guess who qualified 30, outside of row 15, right on Kyles left rear bumper.
> 
> Patrick! This may be worth watching.  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


I sure wish I had that opportunity :biggrin:


----------



## BKelley (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to enjoy STOCKCAR racing, it was fun.  Now it has just sorta lost its glimmer.
I go back to the Flock brothers, Jack Smith, Fireball Roberts, Little Joe Weatherly and the Daytona 500 on the beach. Now that was racing.  If you did not see the 1957 convertiable race at Daytona you aint seen a race.  Fireball and little Joe driving '57 supercharged Fords kicking up rooster tails in the north turn, the Hudson on US 1 getting completely airborne on some of the rises and dips.  Look way down the beach and see a puff of blue smoke and you knew that Petty's Plymouth had blown an engine.  NASCAR today is great, but an old man is entitled to some fond memories.

Ben


----------



## randywa (Feb 20, 2012)

I just watched the 1979 Daytona replay for about the 32nd time. Cale Yarborough is still not a kung fu fighter, and Bobby Allison still swears Cale was beating his nose on Bobby's fist. And Petty still wins from 3/4 lap behind. Every time I see it, it ends the same way.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya know what would really be cool?..Not for them to spend more time with a competitor that's is clueless on the comentary she's talking about..Oh wait..she's a female!!..Oh chit..this will be good for ratings although she totally sucks at anything but gocarts and a miracle{hintstupid driving from 5 drivers..win in IRL}Oh wait..she did a wonderful job of earning respect on the next trip up the busch trip..well named by the way..the only way she's got a ride is because she's a friggin female..and btw..next time she get's in someones face..treat her like anyone else..either run with the big dogs or keep your ass on the porch..can just see the next time she grabs a guy because they were racing...then he grabs her back..oh no..now it's abuse!
My daddy taught me never to hit a woman...if all men are this stupid and think it only works one way..keep drivin rickybobby..and boys..she's really..I MEAN REALLY NOT HOT..unless you love getting bit by skanky snakes with no personality


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 20, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a look at Sunday's line-up. Kyle qualified in 28th, outside of row 14. Guess who qualified 30, outside of row 15, right on Kyles left rear bumper.
> ...


 
Can't stand the bo..uh I mean man..but he has and I mean has earned the right to be there...and she has NOT...he is a dick...but he is a driver..and anyone that says he's not is a moron..I dislike the guy as much or more than anyone here...but he has proved he's a driver, albeit spoiled brat..if someone wrecks his ass..good for him..if someone keeps a line and danica thinks it's her line..awchit..they wrecked her..what a load of crap for ratings...


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 20, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I agree Patrick is no Foyt or Earnhardt, but she has to have some talent or she would not be allowed to compete. There are several drives out of the 50 or so that fit in that category. As for her commenting last night I thought most of the questions were what are you seeing from a newcomers point of view and what are you learning. Honestly I don't think Stewart would have brought her on board if she couldn't drive. Remember you are talking about a team owner that said last year he would run over his own mother to win a race.
> 
> I too was a big open wheel fan, what do you expect, when I was a kid you could hear the cars running from our house on race day. But the good ole days are gone in indy car, and it was that way even before the split up and forming of IRL. Local heroes and teams on a shoe-string budget don't exist in today's market.
> 
> ...


 
If you think TS brought her on cause she's gonna win something, I think you undrerestimate Smokes abaility to see a free ride for advertising..he's a smart man, but would not comment on her true ability to run wc..or whatever they call it now..


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 20, 2012)

k...I'm done...keep on listening to the booth..sure she'll be there giving expert commentary on something she's never done...:at-wits-end:


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 20, 2012)

Ambidex said:


> k...I'm done...keep on listening to the booth..sure she'll be there giving expert commentary on something she's never done...:at-wits-end:


 
Deep breaths my friend!! I agree that she can't drive. Watch her in an Indy race. She's fast when out front, but in traffic is horrible. She also Bit**es alot on the radio. It's never her fault, but the team that set it up. On top of that, a few years ago while in Foyt's garage, i had a run in with her over an autograph for my niece. After that incident, I hope she crashes everytime she's in a race. Just my daily .02!! I've been around open wheel all my life and i'm glad to see her go. Besides Anna Beatrice is a way better driver than her:biggrin:


----------

